# Rode around Manhattan Sunday



## Funky_Catskills (Oct 22, 2019)

I did the MS 30 miles around Manhattan ride Sunday.  They closed off the West Side Highway and the FDR.  It was a blast - I was on my full suspension with nobbies..     But I stiffened up the suspension and cranked the tire pressure up and finished the ride in like 3 hours(with a break).  Super easy and fun ride.


----------

